#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل درایور های انواع سخت افزار کامپیوتر و لپ تاپ >  > مشکل: مشکل در نصب درایور بلوتوث لپ تاپ lenovo g580

## ajabovo

سلام خدمت دوستان
درایور بلوتوث لپ تاپ لنوو مدل G580 را از سایت رسمی آن برای ویندوز 7 دانلود کرده ام.
که حاوی دو فولدر Athero  و Brodcom  است.با نصب فایل Setup درایور مربوط به Athero نصب میشود ولی درایور مربوط به Brodcom نصب نمیشود و آیکن آن در لیست قطعات DeviceManager نیست.
از داخل فولدر Brodcom که فایل Setup اجرا کنیم پیغام no dvice میدهد.
لازم به ذکر است که ویندوز تازه عوض شده و قبلادرایور بلوتوث کامل نصب بود و خود بلوتوث بدرستی کار میکرد.
مجموعه درایورها هم کارساز نبودند.
یکی از دوستان می گفت:برای نصب نیاز به قلق و نصب در محیط داس دارد که در فایل راهنما آمده است.
فایل راهنما داخل فولدر دانلود شده است ولی بنده نتیجه ای نگرفتم.
در ضمن در حین نصب بلوتوث روشن است.(کلیدهای ترکیبی  fn&f5)
دوستان راهنمایی بفرمایید.
فایل راهنما پیوست شد.

----------

*alirezahosei*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## behroozxl

سلام

عزیز : من برای 2تا لپتاپ از همین مدل نصب کردم هیچ قلقی هم نخواست .پیشنهاد میکنم روش های معمول رو برو جلو مثل رفتن به دیوایس منیجر و معرفی دستی آدرس فایل درایور و.....که خودت استادی . در نهایت  ویندوز عوض کن درسته نوشتی ویندوز جدیده ولی  این آخرین گزینه است!!!
در ضمن اگه مجبور به تعویض ویندوز شدی درایو    c  رو  حتمآ فرمت کامل کن ( نه     quick  )

موفق باشید

----------


## ♦Nosrat♦

*سلام 
شما قبل  از نصب درایور , سیستم بلوتوث سخت افزاری شناخته؟
چیپ ست و وایرلس نصب کردین؟
*

----------

*mj_blue*,*Omidabdolahi*

----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام
مجددا ویندوز عوض کن
از درایور پک سولشین هم میتونی کمک بگیری
توصیه میشه قبل از نصب درایور ها نت فریم ورک رو هم نصب بکنی
اکثر درایورهای لنوو با وین هشت سازگاری کامل رو دارند

----------

*mj_blue*,*Omidabdolahi*

----------


## mj_blue

اضافه میکنم چه با پک سالیشن که ورژن 14.5 اومده با حجم 7.5 گیگ سعی کنید با تورنت دانلود
موقع نصب بلوتوث حتما و حتما باید وایرلس سیستمتون روشن باشه

----------

*Omidabdolahi*

----------

